# Brasero nie nagrywa płyt.

## mieszkoslusarczyk

Nie mogę nagrać żadnych płyt za pomocą brasero...do jakich grup muszę być dodany, by to robić? Jestem już chyba dodany do każdej możliwej...

```
(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-caps.c:1452: output Disc DVD - (sequential) W blank 

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn.c:1606: 1 tasks to perform

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:527: Starting fake task (2)

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task-ctx.c:149: Setting current track (1 tracks)

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:255: ::activate method BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:343: no ::activate method BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:237: ::start method BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1348: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_action

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1348: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_action

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-libburn.c:682: BraseroLibburn unsupported operation

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:251: BraseroLibburn deactivating

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:482: BraseroLibburn doesn't support action

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:393: Trying to set a default output size

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:410: Got a default image track length 2283208

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task-ctx.c:554: Task output modified 2283208 blocks 4676009984 bytes

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:555: current track skipped

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task-ctx.c:341: No next track to process

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:166: BraseroLibburn already stopped

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-volume-obj.c:93: Found volume /dev/hda

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:527: Starting normal task (0)

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task-ctx.c:149: Setting current track (1 tracks)

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:255: ::activate method BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:343: no ::activate method BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:237: ::start method BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1348: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_action

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1348: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_action

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1416: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_device

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1292: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_flags

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1436: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_media

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1105: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_fd_in

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1212: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_get_tracks

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1732: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_set_current_action

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:359: entering loop

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-libburn-common.c:160: BraseroLibburn burn_drive_convert_fs_adr( /dev/hda )

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1856: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_set_dangerous

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1732: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_set_current_action

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-libburn-common.c:160: BraseroLibburn burn_drive_is_enumerable_adr( /dev/hda ) is true

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1053: BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_error

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1055: BraseroLibburn finished with an error

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:1089: BraseroLibburn asked to stop because of an error

   error      = 1

   message   = "wystąpił nieznany błąd"

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:171: stopping BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-job.c:823: BraseroLibburn stopping

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:179: stopped BraseroLibburn

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:361: got out of loop

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-task.c:166: BraseroLibburn already stopped

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn-volume-obj.c:93: Found volume /dev/hda

(brasero:2281): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn.c:2384: Session error : wystąpił nieznany błąd
```

----------

## ggaaron

Według logów tego błędu jesteś już dodany do dobrych grup (a wydaje mi się że dobra grupa to cdrom). Powiem tyle: spróbuj innego programu, u mnie też brasero nie chciało wypalać płyt z powodu dziwnych błędów.

----------

## d0b

u mnie tez byly kiedys problemy, teraz używam k3b i nero linux i jest git

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

k3b = KDE, a do nero linux trzeba miec wazna komercyjna licencje...

---

Jak wlaczyc DMA dla nagrywarki dvd?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Połączone dwa posty.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## ggaaron

k3b jest naprawdę dobre, dlaczego aż tak bardzo nie chcesz kdelibs?

Jest jeszcze np. gnome baker z wypalarek pod GNOMEa ale prawdę mówiąc to nie próbowałem.

----------

## SlashBeast

By miec dma wystarczy hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom lub przejsc na libata, tam zawsze jest dma.

----------

## mieszkoslusarczyk

A jak przejść na libata?

Ustawienie hdparm'a nie pomaga...Wrzuciłem initscripta do 'boot' i nie pomogło..

----------

